# Croaker Charters.



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Bring your own rods, bait, cooler,rigs ect. 75 dollars each for 4 people. All day. Once they get here I know where the big boys are. The head boats catch the little pinheads. I only do these trips in April.


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

Please inbox me your information so I can get a scheduled date with you. I'm trying to plan a trip for my church and I think this is great.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Surf Rat, do you have any photos of the boat we would be going out on?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

It is a 25 ft Privateer. 9.5 ft wide. I will try to post a pic. Click on the slide show on Brians post. Click the little pic..It is the boat that says Fishy Business Charters.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Chesapeake Va.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

With all credit going to Jet Ski Brian and his photography skills, here is the picture surf rat was speaking of in regards to his boat.


----------

